# selbst präparierte fische



## King Wetzel (18. November 2009)

Hallo leute 
Ich interesssiere mich sehr für das thema des präparierens und wollt mal fragen ob jemand von euch seine fische/köpfe selber präpariert ich hab es schon mal versuch und das ergebnis ist wie ich find garnicht mal so schlecht in naher zukunft kommen noch 2 hecht köpfe dazu 
MFG Henry


----------



## Tauwürmer (18. November 2009)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> Hallo leute
> Ich interesssiere mich sehr für das thema des präparierens und wollt mal fragen ob jemand von euch seine fische/köpfe selber präpariert ich hab es schon mal versuch und das ergebnis ist wie ich find garnicht mal so schlecht in naher zukunft kommen noch 2 hecht köpfe dazu
> MFG Henry


 

Hallo ich (13) wollte wissen ob mir jemand von ihnen etwas genauer erklären könnte wie man Fische und/oder Fischköpfe präpariert.;+
Ich habe noch einen Hechtkopf in der Gefriere und meine Mutter ist kurz davor ihn zu entsorgen#q

Wäre toll wenn mir jemand Infos zukommen lassen könnte.

Danke#a


----------



## steigsee (18. November 2009)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*

hallo king,
das präparieren ist ganz einfach. 
Kopf in Spiritus legen ca 14 Tage,
Restliches Fleisch entfernen.
Kopf mit Arsenlösung oder E 605 Lösung vergiften wegen Ungeziefer. Vorsicht!! :r
Hohlräume mit Spachtelmasse auffüllen,( moltofil oder Gips )
Künstliche Augen einsetzen,
Kopf mit Klarlack streichen, kein Nitrolack
Kiemen und sonstiges farblich angleichen.
Kopf auf Brett montieren und fertig ist die Trophäe


----------



## King Wetzel (18. November 2009)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*

also ich salze meine köpfe einfach ein und lasse sie aus trocknen nachher einfach vorsichtig abbürsten und mit klarlack bestreichen und auf ein brett schauben 
@steigsee woher bekommt man den so augen


----------



## mr.pepse (18. November 2009)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*

Habe den Kopf meines ersten Hechts auf einen Teller in die Werkstatt gelegt. Er ist wunderbar getrocknet. Ungeziefertechnsich gabs keine Probleme, da es ende November war.


----------



## Bondex (18. November 2009)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*

Also ganz so einfach ist das nun auch nicht wenn es einigermaßen gut aussehen soll. Ich mache das so:
Fischkopf ausstopfen Präparieren eines Fischkopfes

Material:
großer Behälter (Eimer mit Deckel)
Brennspriritus 5-10 Liter)
Gips
Moltofil
Epoxidharz
Klarlack (Yachtlack)
Aquarellfarbe, Airbrush
Butterbrotpapier
Schaumgummi oder Stüropor
Zeitungspapier
Ton oder Sand
Vaseline, Pappe, Bleiblech
Holzleim (wasserfest)
Fixogum (Rubbelkrepp)
Zierbrett

Werzeuge/Hilfsmittel:
Brett zum Trocknen und Bemalen des Präparates
Dübel, Schrauben
Nadeln
Wäscheklammern
kleine Sperrholzbrettchen (zum Spannen der Flossen)
Cutter, scharfes Messer
Haken um das Fleisch aus den Wangen und den Augenhölen zu entfernen
Spitzzange, Saitenschneider, Schere, Nadel und Faden Handbürste, alte

Zahnbürste, Bosrstenpinsel, Marderhaarpinsel #2, Airbrushpistole/Kompressor
Schleifpapier 40er und 100-200er Körnung

Ich sage es gleich vorweg:" Ich bin nur Hobbypräparator und spreche nur über das was ich selber gemacht habe. Professionelle Präparatoren gehen sicher ganz anders vor als ich."

Der Kopf sollte ausreichend lang hinter den Brustflossen vom Körper abgetrennt werden. Lieber etwas zu Lang als zu kurz denn später kann immer noch gekürzt werden. Dazu eignet sich ein scharfes Messer oder eine Feinsäge wenn der Fisch zuvor eingefrohren wurde.

Reinigen:
Zunächst den Kopf gründlich waschen. Aber Vorsicht mit zu warmen Wasser! Der Fisch gart sehr schnell und könnte auseinanderfallen, das ist mir schon passiert. Am besten deshalb kühles Leitungswasser dazu verwenden. Der Kopf kann auch zum Entschleimen 2-3 Stunden in einer scharfen Salzwasserlösung eingelegt werden. Danach etwas Spülmittel aufreiben und einwirken lassen, dann mit einer Handbürste und im Maul mit der Zahnbürste unter fließendem Wasser sorgfältig abspülen.

Korsett:
Will man es sehr gut machen, drückt man den Fischkopf halb in weichen Ton (wahlweise geht auch Sand) und bestreicht die die andere Hälfte mit Gips. Und zwar den Bereich zwischen Brustflossen und dem Trennungsschnitt. Ist der Gips ausgehärtet können zur Verstrebung noch Mullbinden aufgegipst werden. Jetzt hat man eine halbe Form. Der Ton kann jetzt entfernt werden und man streicht die halbe Form an den Rändern mit Vaseline ein. In diesem Korsett läßt man den Kopf und verfährt nun mit der anderen Kopfhälfte genauso. Nun hat man ein Gipskorsett bestehend aus 2 Hälften. Dieses ist später wichtig für die Formgebung der anhaftenden Fischhaut (Körperansatz)


Entfleischen/Säubern:
Erst jetzt können wir damit beginnen mit Schabern, Haken, Tapentenmesser und Scheren das Fleisch von hinten aus dem Schädel auszulösen. Viel Spaß dabei ;-) Ist eine sehr aufwändige Angelegenheit und nichts für zarte Gemüter! Die Mittelgräte wird mit einer Kombizange aus dem Kopf gerissen.Bitte nicht abtrennen denn sonst öffnet sich der Schädel in Richtung Gehirn nicht. Die Feinarbeit mache ich gerne mit einem angeschärften Teelöffel. Damit kann ich Fleischreste gut von der Haut abkratzen. Dabei sehr vorsichtig vorgehen denn bei einigen Fischarten werden die Schuppen nur allzuleicht verletzt. Die Muskeln von den Flossen und die Knorpeln müssen vorher von innen durchtrennt werden.
Nun die Augen aus den Höhlen schneiden und mit einer Spitzzange samt Nerv ausreißen. Durch die Augenhöhlen gelangt man mit einem Haken (plattgeschlagener Zimmermannsnagel umgebogen und angeschärft) in die Wangen um auch hier das Fleisch zu entfernen.
Ist der Kopf vollständig vom Fleisch gesäubert sollte er nochmals mit Prilwasser gesäubert werden. Danach gut mit Küchenpapier trockentupfen.


Fixieren:
Jetzt stopfen wir die Wangen und die Maulhöle mit Zeitungspapier aus und schieben ihn zurück in das Gipskorsett. Die beiden Halbschalen werden dabei mit einem Schnürband zusammengehalten. Jetzt kann die Haut von hinten mit Schaumgummi oder auch Zeitungspapier aufgefüllt werden. Die Flossen sollten jetzt schon in die richtige Stellung gebracht werden. Zwei kleine Sperrholzbrettchen oder dicke Pappen pressen sie in Form. Diese werden mit Wäscheklammern oder Büroklammern zusammengehalten.


Gerben:
Nun gibt man das Ganze mit der Schnittsweite nach unten in einen großen Eimer und gießt alles mit Brennspiritus voll. Alles muß bedeckt sein. Vorsicht die Flossen dürfen jetzt nicht mehr falsch geknickt werden. Das Gewicht des Kopfes lagert nun auf dem Gipskorsett.
Hier drin muß der Kopf je nach Größe mindestens 1 Monat lagern. Ich hatte aber schonmal einen Kopf über 1 Jahr im Spiritus das ist auch kein Problem. Der Spiritus löst das Fett und tötet alle Keime, Bakterien und Pilzsporen ab. Formalin benutze ich daher jetzt nicht mehr.
Formgebung/Ausstopfen:
Nach dem Alkoholbad kann der Fisch herausgenommen werden und noch einmal unter fließendem Wasser kurz abspülen. Zuvor übersehene Fleischresten können jetzt noch herausgeschnittenwerden. Das Zeitungspapier wird nun aus dem Fisch entfernt. Dann sägt man sich einen Block Holz der hinten in die Schnittöffnung paßt. Falls der Fisch durch einen Herzstich getötet wurde müssen diese Wunden jetzt vernäht werden. Sollte der Schlund zuweit abgeschnitten worden sein kann dieser von innen mit einer kleinen Pappe abgedeckt oder ebenfalls zugenäht werden. Nun stellen wir den Kopf wieder in das Korsett und legen den Holzklotz in die Bauchöffnung. In diesen kann man später mit eine Holzschraube für die Befestigung des Fisches schrauben. Oder wir gießen einen einfachen Dübel mit ein. Zum Außgießen benutzen wir wieder ganz normalen Gips. Dieser sollte recht trocken angerührt sein praktisch in der Konsistens von Kuchenteig damit wir ihn formen können bevor er vollständig aushärtet. Man kann aber auch schichtweise vorgehen.

Ist der Gips hart (1 Stunde) wird der Fischkopf von hinten auf ein Brett geschraubt und zum Trocknen stehen gelassen. Dazu sollte man einen sehr trockenen gut belüfteten Raum wählen (Heizungskeller) oder direkt auf einen Heizkörper stellen. Bevor wir weitermachen muß der Fisch knochentrocken sein. Das kann über einen Monat dauern. Beim Trocknen muß der Kopf und die Flossen in der zukünftigen Form fixiert sein. Mit Sperrholzbrettchen oder Bleiblech bringen wir die Flossen in die zukünftige Form.

Glasaugen/Spachteln:
Ist der Kopf durchgetrocknet werden die Augen eingesetzt. Ich drucke die Augen auf meinem PC aus und gebe 2-3 dicke schichten Epoxy drauf. So mache ich mir meine Glasaugen selber. Als Vorlage dient ein Foto von dem Fisch zu Lebzeiten. Die Augenhölen werden mit Moltofil aufgefüllt und die Augenlinsen eingepresst. Mit Moltofill können auch Falten und durch weggetrocknen enstandene Löcher aufgefüllt werden. Mit einem nassen Pinsel kann die noch feute Moltospachtelmasse glatt gestrichen werden. Nun alles wieder vollständig trocknen lassen. Nach einigen Tagen kann die Spachtelmassen noch fein geschliffen werden.
Flossentuning:
Sollten die Brustflossen ausgefranst sein können sie von hinten mit Butterbrotpapier beklebt werden. Das Papier mit Holzleim bestreichen und wieder mit dem Blech fixieren bis der Leim vollständig getrocknet ist. Nun die Ränder mit einer kleinen Schere gerade schneiden.

Bemalen:
Die Augen werden mit Fixogum (Rubbelkrepp) maskiert und wir können das Präparat mit dem Airbrusch nach dem Foto naturgetreu bemalen. Die gespachtelten Stellen müssen deckend andere Stellen können lasierend gearbeitet werden. Ich benutze dazu Autobasislacke und Aerocolor von Schmincke. Zum Bemalen gehört einiges an Übung und künstlerisches Geschick. Feinheiten wie Flossenstrahlen oder Augenränder, Tupfen o.ä.ziehen wir mit dem Marderhaarpinsel und Aquarellfarbe nach.


Finish:
Ist die Bemalung fertig wird das Rubbelkrepp enfernt (einfach abrubbeln) und das Ganze kann mit dem Yahchtlack klargelackt werden. Ist der Lack durchgetrocknet (ca 2 Tage) nehmen wir den Schädel vom Brett und sägen hinten alles sehr gerade mit einer Feinsäge ab. Danach wird alles nochmal mit sehr groben Schleifpapier plangeschliffen. Jetzt kann der Kopf auf ein Zierbrett geschraubt werden. Ich nehme dazu gerne Baumscheiben oder mit der Laubsäge rund oder oval ausgesägte Brettchen. Diese können noch mit einer Oberfräse abgerundet werden. Anschließend gut schleifen und mit Clou Schnellschleifgrund füllern. Wer will kann vor dem Füllern das Holz noch farbig beizen. Dann wieder schleifen und mit Yachtlack klarlacken.
Den Abschluß bildet ein Seil oder eine Kordel aus Hanf o.Ä. welches wir mit Heißkleber fixieren. Ich schreibe mir noch die genauen Daten des Fisches, Länge, Köder , Gewicht, Fangdatum, Köder... auf die Rückseite und klebe auch das Foto auf das Brett. Manchmal klebe ich sogar den Kunstköder mit auf das Brett. Der Kreativität sind da keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Nun wünsche ich viel Spaß beim Nachbasteln!!!
Wer das nochmal in Bildern sehen will schaut einfach auf meine HP


----------



## dukewolf (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*

Bodex
Die Anleitung hört sich super an.
Hast du mal einige Fotos zu deinen Präparaten ?
Ohne Ergebnisresultate, möchte man dies sicher nicht selber probieren.
Danke dir...|wavey:


----------



## Bondex (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*

die findest Du ebenfalls auf meiner Seite


----------



## King Wetzel (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*

ich würde raten auch erstmal mit kleinen fischen etwas zu üben und dann erst zum traumfisch überzuschreiten


----------



## mr.pepse (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> ich würde raten auch erstmal mit kleinen fischen etwas zu üben und dann erst zum traumfisch überzuschreiten



Sehr geehrter Herr Traumfisch,

bitte beißen sie erst, wenn ich im Präparieren geübt bin.

Hochachtungsvoll, 
der Angler


----------



## dukewolf (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*

@ Björn danke für den nochmaligen Hinweis, denn das mit der HP habe ich nicht gesehen.   Dickes Lob für deine gelungene HP.


----------



## King Wetzel (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*

|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri nein so mein ich das natürlich nicht man kann den kop ja auch einfrieren aber nicht zu lange sonst bekommt er gefrierbrand und das wer schade:c


----------



## Bobster (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*

Danke Bondex


----------



## Bondex (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*

Ich habe so vielleicht 20 Fische präpariert. Sicher das ist nicht die perfekte Methode, aber geeignet für den Hausgebrauch. Die Profis machen sowas mit Gefriertrocknung oder so. Aber die lassen sich auch nicht so einfach in die Karten schauen.


----------



## Hecht1981 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*

hi. ich habe nach anleitung präpariert wie es in dem heft präperation sonderausgabe der zeitschrift blinker steht.es ist einfach super geworden.aber es braucht viel zeit und jeder schritt muss vernünftig  und sauber durchgezogen werden.habe ein paar bilder auf meiner hp. mfg


----------



## Bondex (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*

So, jetzt habe ich mal auf Wunsch von Euch ein paar Fotos von meinen Präparaten gemacht. Dies hier waren so meine ersten, da war ich 14 oder so. Man sieht die halten bis heute. Damals habe ich mit Formalin präpariert. Ungeziefer bis heute absolute Fehlanzeige :vik:

Klassischer Anfängerfehler: Ich hatte die Köpfe zukurz abgeschnitten um mehr in der Pfanne zu haben#c Und dnn hatte ich Bärchenaugen aus dem Bastelbedarf benutzt. Sowas kann man vielleicht besser aus Epoxy selber machen


----------



## Bondex (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*

oder man benutzt gleich richtige Glasaugen, wie bei diesen beiden Köpfen,  die allerdings recht teuer und schwer zu beschaffen sind. Sie müssen ja von der Farbe, Fischart und Größe her passen


----------



## eric_d. (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*

Die sehen echt toll aus, sind euch gut gelungen,Glückwunsch #6


----------



## Bondex (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*

Dann hatte ich eine Weile mit Glasmurmeln herumexperimentiert, das war allerdings nicht so der Hit, vielleicht bei einem Zander... aber so sieht´s doof aus auch wenn man damit einen schönen 3D-Effekt hinzaubert, nicht das Nonplusultra


----------



## Bondex (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*

Man sollte sich auch überlegen ob man den Fisch nachträglich bemalt. Ich habe das mit Airbrush gemacht, allerdings vielleicht etwas zu tief in die Farbenkiste gegriffen. Dafür habe ich später die Augen ganz gut hinbekommen. Ich habe ein Foto von den noch frischen Fischen gemacht. Dann die Augen in PS ausgeschnitten überarbeitet und dann in der richtigen Größe ausgedruckt. Das Ganze dann mit Epoxy beschichtet und voila, hier das Ergebnis. Kann sich doch sehen lassen?


----------



## Bondex (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*

später habe ich dann auch andere Fische als den ewigen Hecht ausprobiert. Auch bei der Meerforelle, Dorsch, Zander, Lumb...habe ich dann die Augen auf diese Weise gemacht. Flossen zu präparieren ist übrigens supereinfach. Beim Trocknen müssen si allerdings gepreßt werden damit sie sich nicht verformen


----------



## Bondex (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*

hier noch der Lumb Dorsch Aalquappe


----------



## Bondex (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*

Beim Dorsch muß man sehr aufpassen die recht dünne Haut nicht zu beschädigen. Die beiden Flußkrebse habe ich einfach gekocht und danach getrockne. Dann mit Bootslack lackiert |kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*

Danke Eric
Aber man sieht auch deutlich den Fortschritt. Präparieren ist genau wie die Malerei viel Übungssache und harte Fleißarbeit


----------



## Hecht1981 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*

sieht doch ganz gut aus.warum hast du sie alle auf dem boden liegen?  hängen sie nicht bei dir an der wand wie bei mir? mfg


----------



## Bondex (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*

nö, ich habe leider keinen Platz an der Wand. Sind alles Schrägen. Die stehen normalerweis oben auf dem Schrank. Für die Fotos habe ich sie rausgekramt.
Wioe ich gesehen haben machst Du dieselben Fehler wie ich mit den Farben und den zu weit geöffneten Mäulern. Aber das kann man ja alles noch in den Griff bekommen. Die Forelle finde ich von der Farbe her schon ganz ordentlich. Sind das auch Bärchenaugen?


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*

Glasaugen gibt es hier:http://www.kl-glasaugen.de/db//klglasaugen/onlineshop.nsf/start.htm ,Leider erst ab 50€ Mindestbestellwert.
Hier auch:http://www.taxidermy.ch/

Da gibt es sowohl welche zum selbstmalen,als auch fertige hochwertige
Glasaugen,wie auch die bekannten Bärchenaugen für die "Ersttäter"!

Ach so und lasst bloß die Finger von E 605,Arsen und anderen Giften,welche ihr euch
womöglich noch in eure Wohnzimmer hängt!Bei den oben benannten Firmen,gibt es ein
für Menschen harmloses (richtige Anwendung vorausgesetzt) Insektizid,
Eulan SP

Taxidermist


----------



## jerkfreak (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*

Bin jetzt durch Zufall über den Thread hier gestolpert und musste dann doch mal reinschauen.

Habe früher zu meinen Jugendzeiten auch mal gedacht, ich bräuchte Trophäen an der Wand. Hab mir dann das ganze Zubehörzeug über den Präparator eines Naturmuseums hier (den kannte mein Vater irgendwoher recht gut) besorgen lassen. Ne Glasaugenfirma haben wir hier in der Nähe auch (wenns die noch gibt). Bei mir war aber nach 2 Hecht-Schwanzflossen schonwieder Schluss, weil ich die Fische dann doch lieber wieder hab schwimmen sehn. Aber das gehört nicht hier her.

Irgendwo müsst ich den ganzen Mist, inkl Buch usw noch rumliegen haben, mal suchen! Vllt kann da ja jemand von euch was mit anfangen!? Weiß nur nicht, ob ich das Zeug überhaupt verschicken dürfte!?

Auch wenn ich jetzt ne andre Einstellung habe, hängen auch bei mir 2 Köpfe (davon nur einer selbstgemacht, der andre ist von Kempf) und 2 Flossen und nen Zanderkiefer an der Wand! Aber Jungs, Respekt vor euren Arbeiten, ist echt ein ganzschöner Aufwand und so schlecht sehn die echt nicht aus!


----------



## Hecht1981 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: selbst präparierte fische*

hi das mit den zu weit augerissenen maul weis ich. die forelle ist erst mein 6 fisch und der ist sehr gut geworden. die augen sind bärchen augen ,habe ein ganzen sack voll damit (zum üben). ich kaufe mir nur welche wenn ich soweit bin oder ich mein traumfisch mache. weil sie wie ich finde doch sehr teuer sind10-12 euro das paar.hallo taxidermist.mein neuen hecht und forelle gesehen?


----------

